# To start a poll ...



## Dave Wright (Jun 20, 2005)

OK......How do you start a poll??:x


----------



## SBBY (Oct 10, 2004)

*Poll*



davesaxa1 said:


> OK......How do you start a poll??:x


When you start a new thread go to "Additional Options".
On the bottom of that box is a section called "Post a Poll."


----------

